# Vostok Amphibia Diver



## MartinAtton (Mar 14, 2005)

The super cheap, Â£29 divers on the Vostok site here look amazing value. Are they all stainless steel or is the case chromium plated? If stainless steel is the answer, I may have to get one!!

Martin


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Not stainless,they are chrome.At that price I would not expect stainless.They are hard wearing cases though,I wore one for work for ages and it never look beat up.Look at the 30 year old ones that crop up on Ebay and you will see they take a beating.

Some of the older ones like the Anti Mag were steel,but its pot luck finding one,and ebay is the place.I know of one,PG has it,it used to be mine









IMO just buy a new one,great value,good fun,real character.For the money you cannot go wrong.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

beg to differ Alex but I'm sure they are steel cases. The bezel isn't but the case is.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

pg tips said:


> beg to differ Alex but I'm sure they are steel cases.Â The bezel isn't but the case is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I`m sure your right Paul all Roy`s Vostok 200m Divers watches ( actually all his Vostoks AFAIK) have steel cases with as you say chrome bezels










However there are Vostoks such as my `Submarine` which although similar looking from the front apart from having smaller crowns,they are only rated at 20m water resistent and have chrome not steel cases.










Oh and martin the are fantatic value IMHO


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Just to back up what Mach 0.0013137 said above - I've had two Vostok Amphibias. I bought one from a Russian supplier and one from Roy. The watches differ slightly in that the one from Russia has a small domed screw down crown whilst the one from Roy has a large flat topped screw down crown. The case of the one from Roy is stainless steel, whilst the case from the one from Russia is chrome plated - the bezel on both watches is chrome plated. I would say that Roys Amphibia is superb value for money - for the price you really cannot go wrong - I'm sure someone here has been diving with an Amphibia and had no problems with it whatsoever. I ended up modifying the one I bought from Roy (and selling it to Mike) whilst I still have the Russian one (though it never gets worn and I'm not even sure where it is







).

Hope this helps


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

It seems the new ones are steel,sorry









I had an Ampbian that was all brass,I know cause the springbare holes wore and you could see the yellow metal.

So it seems Roy's are the best value ones there is


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well I never knew that about the domed crown ones, never did fancy them.


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I've been snorkeling with them and do a lot of swimming in the sea and in pools in the summer and that was the reason why I got the vostok diver, no need to keep taking your watch off or leaving it at home... bang it, scratch it , it polishes off

at the end of the day if it does break - just get another one.

Though they are very tough and can take a beating...

they are the quintessential 'beater' watch for me

I hope you got one and please send photos to the forum with it in use....



MartinAtton said:


> The super cheap, Â£29 divers on the Vostok site here look amazing value. Are they all stainless steel or is the case chromium plated? If stainless steel is the answer, I may have to get one!!
> 
> Martin
> 
> ...


----------

